# Wondering



## Wazzaa (Feb 18, 2011)

I am 23 years old and a total weakling. I have had some small experience with martial arts but those skills I have already completely forgotten. Is it possible for me to win medals in some martial art? At least like in a city's championship.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 18, 2011)

Given the attributes that you just cited, that you are a total weakling and that you have essentially diddly for experience in martial arts, no you have no chance of winning a medal at a tournament unless nobody shows up in your division.  

Given time to work both your attributes and your skill, maybe you will have a chance, just like everybody else.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 18, 2011)

Wazzaa said:


> I am 23 years old and a total weakling. I have had some small experience with martial arts but those skills I have already completely forgotten. Is it possible for me to win medals in some martial art? At least like in a city's championship.



You should have as much chance as anyone else with your level of experience and training.  The only way to improve your chances is to increase your level of experience and training.  

Having no idea what your basis for comparison is when you say "23 years old and a total weakling" I can give no prediction as to how long it would take you to gain sufficient skill to "win medals in some martial art" - nor is that goal that the majority of serious martial artists aspire to reach.


----------



## jthomas1600 (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought the OP's real question was "considering I'm a total weakling is it possible if I joined a school, studied and trained, that I could win some medals?". If that is what was meant (as opposed to just entering a tournament now) then the answer is absolutely yes. For one thing most systems/tournaments have belt levels and weight classes. Even in a more open field of competition where there can be a lot of size discrepancy between competitors technique almost always wins they day. So yeah, join a school and study/work hard and then sign up for some tournaments and see how you do.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 18, 2011)

Why do you want to win medals?
You don't have to win medals to "prove" your skills are any "good".
Find a good school, and start training. If you compete, so be it, if you don't, so be it. Its the journey that is important.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 18, 2011)

Wazzaa said:


> I am 23 years old and a total weakling. I have had some small experience with martial arts but those skills I have already completely forgotten. Is it possible for me to win medals in some martial art? At least like in a city's championship.


 
Like weak as in in an Iron Lung or going thru chemo weak? Then I would say focus on your health more.

Obviously it takes time and dedication to win a medal even in form routines.
 So yes in theory you could win a medal if you put time in effort into it and have a good teacher. I think some give you a medal just for showing up.

In Karate Kid Daniel was weak and he won the championship.
 Barry from Sidekicks had Asthma and he won the championships
So you can do it to just watch the sweep for the leg and you will be good to go.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Feb 18, 2011)

oaktree said:


> Like weak *as in in an Iron Lung* or going thru chemo weak?


 
Wow I think I need to get another cup of cofee or 10... I read that as "weak as in Iron Lung" and thought you were referring to a respiratory conditioning exercise :|


----------

